# seigler SM PMR extra mag factory end plate. Mint condition.



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

black and silver with extra mag end plate and factory end plate. Never in water, only grass. cost 525.00, will sell for 400.00, shipped free. spooled with orange sure shock and 20 lb mono kastking blue. I'll let this run for a week then it goes to auction. 
Any questions or offers i'll entertain them directly. This is a 700 foot plus reel with the right rod and caster.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Just curious here since it Appears the Above poster said he would take it..

Doesn't modifying a Siegler , Truth, or Release reel void the Liftime Warranty?


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

no warranty is valid, the end plate is by a dealer of seigler , the plate is sent to him by seigler, PMR is making modifications for longer casting. the end with bigger mag ship cheaper than reels back and forth to UK. Approved by Seiger. Lifetime warranty.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

are you interested in the reel, all I saw posted was one word and a box with question mark inside.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

EdwardHunt1 said:


> First


sorry, i dont understand


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

i'm dropping the price to 350.00, I need to strip the line off the reel. the leader unravelled and because i just spooled it, i guess, I have a mess. I'll try to respool it.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I can offer $300 shipped paypal


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

fish-on said:


> I can offer $300 shipped paypal


325, shipped free, paypal, no line on reel. it has a canvass bag.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

NJbruce said:


> 325, shipped free, paypal, no line on reel. it has a canvass bag.


or factory stock end plate with mag, $300, free shipping paypal


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

just to confirm, the extra mag plate is the PMR Bespoke Custom sideplate.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

fish-on said:


> just to confirm, the extra mag plate is the PMR Bespoke Custom sideplate.


thats the one, the first one I think. i ordered when he told me he was going to make some. the line has been put back on, its blue 20 lb mono, glowing orange sure shock 60 lb.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

reel is going to ebay, close this please.


----------

